# Buying From Doxa. & Import Duty



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi

Anyone here had experience buying direct from Doxa? Just wondering if there is duty charged by customs with the watch coming into the UK from Switzerland? I'm assuming there is, but does anyone know how much? (the watch I am thinking of buying is the 750T Sharkhunter)

Thanks

Rich


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Watchuseek have a forum dedicated to Doxa watches and you will probably get a more accurate answer there although some people here have a few and could advise you too.

Apparently Doxas are practically guaranteed not to slip through the net and you will be charged for the import. I believe its possible to pay around Â£100 or so on top of the total for it although don't quote me on that. Something to do with Fed-Ex delivery being used and them declaring it whilst some items that use standard mail can occasionally get by.

Just what i have read.

Somebody else will probably clarify it for you properly









P.S. If it's your first Doxa shouldn't it be orange







. Sharky's look great too though.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Doxa will ship FedEx and you will get a full VAT bill + FedEx admin so factor in at least 18% in addition to the $ price.

Martin


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. that's what I was worried about.

Hadn't really thought about this and was just about to go ahead when I realised they are in Switzerland (so outside EU). Looks like I will have to save up for a while longer after all.









Glad I thought about this though - would have been really p***ed off when the bill arrived otherwise!

Rich


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

What's wrong with a cheap Easyjet flight 

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

TimD said:


> What's wrong with a cheap Easyjet flight
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


You know Tim, that's actually not a bad idea. In fact, it's excellent! Why didn't I think of that?









My wife's been moaning that we should go somewhere for a long weekend before Christimas - we were thinking of the bay of Naples, or Barcelona.... but..... maybe a weekend in romantic Bienne?

I could pick up the Doxa and pop into the Omega museum at the same time...... only problem is how to do this and make it look "spur of the moment" rather than pre-planned?









I can see the beginnings of a cunning plan.........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As Mart says its FedEx that collect the duty and they have a team of people to do just that... and they often charge you a fee for theor time too! hence its in their interest to charge you based on whats written on the outside of the parcel.









Hmm buying locally means you will pay tax at source... that may be more expensive that UK vat.... IMHO buy a used one.... its cheaper and you can manage the seller to ship it in a manner that _may_ help you avoid the tax....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> IMHO buy a used one.... its cheaper and you can manage the seller to ship it in a manner that _may_ help you avoid the tax....


Hi Jon

I'm beginning to come to that conclusion myself. Looking around to see what's out there at the moment.

Of course if that Benthos of yours was available it would put thoughts of Doxa right out of my mind......









Rich


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

JonW said:


> Hmm buying locally means you will pay tax at source... that may be more expensive that UK vat.... IMHO buy a used one.... its cheaper and you can manage the seller to ship it in a manner that _may_ help you avoid the tax....


Not only do the Swiss have the luxury of all the best watch manufacturers on their doorsteps but I understand they also enjoy about the lowest rate of VAT in Europe at around 7.5% so it should be cheaper over there.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Toshi said:


> TimD said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with a cheap Easyjet flight
> ...


I have dredged this up as I am interested in getting a Doxa in the near future, I have an endowment policy coming in.

I have emailed Doxa and asked them about this.

They said they only do mail order and won't sell face to face... gutted.

Would have flown over, put the watch on my wrist, and mailed me the empty box.

Mail order or online only.

Look like no way around this one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only other option is to buy SH


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Best thing to do before buying a Doxa is to go to their page on Watchuseek and go through the FAQ section especially regarding service and NON transferable warranties,i do not know if they have any bricks and morter dealers in the EU?IMO they are nice watches but a bit up their own jacksey.

Good luck

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

gregory said:


> Would have flown over, put the watch on my wrist, and mailed me the empty box.


If you did that you would pay vat locally there... ie sales tax.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

JonW said:


> gregory said:
> 
> 
> > Would have flown over, put the watch on my wrist, and mailed me the empty box.
> ...


Couldn't you buy it tax free from there? Then open the package, put the watch on your wrist and leave the package there  That's what I did when I got my camera from Hongkong. Except I didn't try to put it on my wrist..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They won't sell it any other way than by internet mail order.

I agree with martbroad's comments, they are good watches but very annoying to deal with.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> I am now formally retiring from buying any watches until the end of the year :cry2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I am now formally retiring from buying any watches until the end of the year :cry2:


:lol:

The thread's actually from 2007. I doubt there are any Doxa's that Toshi hasn't already had by now


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


****. Didn't see that. :blush:

(ǝǝɟɟoɔ ǝɹoɯ pǝǝu ı)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


You have no faith in me, do you Rich? :huh: I've not bought anything for 2 weeks now :tongue2:

and yes, I've had a few (still got 6 of these)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Pay attention boy!!









Unless you want some detention :smartass:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

i'm sorry


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> i'm sorry


 :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I must admit that was my reaction... I noticed the date before posting though :tongue2:


----------

